# surrendering my resident with return ticket?



## henneno

I'm ending my employment contract end of this year and will be surrendering my resident card when I leave Japan to visit my family end of Dec , but will be returning to Japan in Jan as a tourist with my Passport to tight some some loose ends (and leave again for good in February). Will there be any concerns with immigration with such arrangement? will there be a problem having a returning ticket when I surrender my resident card at immigration? is there any (time,etc) limit as to when people can re-visit the country after surrendering their resident card?


----------



## larabell

I've never heard of any sort of time limit. It's possible you'll be asked extra questions at Immigration so they can determine that you're not actually planning on working but since you already had a visa to work here, they should buy the "loose ends" explanation pretty easily. And I doubt they'll even ask you about a return ticket when you leave the first time.

Is your visa expiring before January? If not, why not just keep the card until you come back and turn it in then? You get to leave Japan for up to a year without any special reentry procedures.


----------



## Nagoya Guy

I agree. If you are coming back that soon, just keep the card. It doesn't matter if you are working or not, the card is for residence and not employment.


----------

